# milkweed spot spraying control



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Every year it seems like we have a milkweed control thread come up. I was spot spraying with 1/2 tsp Chaparral and 2 ou of Grazon in 4 gal backpack with surfactant and got smokin control on millkweed. Just accidentally found out. That works on just about anything else and I just sprayed the milkweed for kicks and grins but not expecting anything. worked just like grazon on horse nettle.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

If I spot spray milkweed its usually in a pasture or road ditch and I generally have tordon in my sprayer as I'm spot spraying leafy spurge. Tordon does a number on it.

Not spot spraying but I used the big sprayer to spray a pasture for buckbrush. I used 2oz of Opensight which is the same as Chaparral, and a quart of 24D per acre. Really cleaned up the pasture nice that year, the next year there was only one weed growing and that was milkweed. No thistles, no buckbrush, no chinese elms, just grass and milkweed.


----------

